# Apache2 agent umbenennen?



## Rasta (11. März 2011)

Hallo,

Kleine frage, ich weiss nicht was ich bei google eingeben sollte...
frage ich mal hier 

also ich möchte das 

```
Server: Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny9 with Suhosin-Patch
```
umbenennen
in zb. 

```
Server: Cyber-Crew GmbH
```

und ich weiß nicht was und wo ich es ändern soll, Facebook hat es ja auch geändert, oder geht das nicht so einfach?


----------



## Adrian_Broher (11. März 2011)

Probier dich mal mit dem mod_header Modul.

Die Lösung wird wahrscheinlich ungefähr so aussehen:

```
Header set Server "Cyber-Crew GmbH"
```

vorrausgesetzt das mod_header Modul wurde vorher geladen.


----------



## Rasta (11. März 2011)

Ich werde mal schauen, danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


@Edit:
ich habe das jetzt so gemacht


```
a2enmod headers
```
so und so soll ich das jetzt eintragen?
mein English ist nicht gerade das beste -.-


----------



## threadi (12. März 2011)

Die o.g. Zeile kannst Du in deinem vhost (Abschnitt <Directory>) oder deiner .htaccess-Datei eintragen.


----------

